
Green Card Lottery - Lonchrin
If I win Green Card lottery, will I be able to take my child with me in the US?
======
devnonymous
HN is probably not the best place for these sort of questions. You'll have
better luck at

[https://expatriates.stackexchange.com/questions/tagged/green...](https://expatriates.stackexchange.com/questions/tagged/greencard)

